# Out of vg



## Spongebob (9/7/21)

Hiya peeps, I am unfortunately in quarantine for Covid and have run out of VG. Can I use any other VG? Is it safe to use any VG? 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/7/21)

As far as I know you can use VG (BP) that you can get off the shelve at Dischem, flavor of your DIY juice might be slightly different, but as the VG we all use and love is BP as well, it should be the same. But don't quote me on this, first check on the web and the big DIY makers and juice suppliers, they will be able to confirm.

Flavour World has stock though, you can order and have it delivered:
https://www.flavourworld.co.za/collections/vg-pg/products/vegetable-glycerine-bp?variant=39268323026

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/7/21)

In the beginning of my DIY journey I used Dolly Varden a lot. Available in most retail stores.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/7/21)

Yes. Just make sure that it is USP or BP .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

